# AverMedia - Erfahrungen mit den Capture Cards?



## LOX-TT (10. Februar 2019)

Aloha Jungs,

bräuchte mal euren Rat. Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit AverMedia, inbesondere mit "Live Gamer Portable 2"?

Ich wollte mal wieder Gameplay-Videos mit Konsolen aufnehmen die keine interne Share-Funktion haben und mein  Elgato GC hierbei hat mir doch zuletzt einige Probleme bereitet, u.a. komplette Sound-Aussetzer. Zudem hat das AcerMedia ja die Funktion direkt auf eine MicroSD aufzunehmen ohne dass es dazu direkt am PC/Laptop stecken muss, was ein erheblicher Vorteil gegenüber dem Elgato ist, was diese Funktion nicht bietet.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Aloha Jungs,
> 
> bräuchte mal euren Rat. Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit AverMedia, inbesondere mit "Live Gamer Portable 2"?
> 
> ...


 Ich kenne das nicht, aber hast du mal beim Elgato ein anderes HDMI-Kabel probiert, oder mal einen anderen PC/Laptop als Aufnahmegerät?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Februar 2019)

Sowohl PC als auch Laptop, aber das Elgato (hab das erste "Game Capture HD" Modell) macht bei mir einige Mucken, manchmal startet es nichtmal, manchmal startet es zwar aber nimmt nicht so auf wie ich will. Deswegen interessiert mich das Teil da ja ziemlich, weil ich da erstmal ohne den PC auf ne Karte speichern kann und dann am PC notfalls noch bearbeiten kann bevor ich es auf YT hochlade. Einzig für den Live-Stream müsste ich dann direkt den PC zwischenstöpseln.

edit:

das hab ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

